# jigging rod/reel combo



## Bullshark

You would think with all the time I spend on here I would know where to post this question! 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Now that I have an offshore boat up here I want to give the jigging thing a shot. My wife offered to buy me 2 combos for my 30th birthday. I know absolutly nothing about what rods are good and what kind of reels are needed so please point me in the right direction. How much should she expect to spend for a good pair? Another thing she is going to buy her manarejigs so what colors and types/manufactures are best? I know nothing so any help would be great. 

I did see the post about it depends on the type of fish i'm going for and I don't know. I see reports on jigging and it seems like the 2 major types of fish caught are AJ's and grouper so if 1 rod would not be best for both than what are 2 types of rods and reels that would be universal. I was going to get 2 of the same incase I take someone but they can but there own rod.


----------



## d-a

First, one rod and reel willwork for groupers and AJ's. I also find its easier to get the rythem down with a spinning reel although i prefer a conventional. That being said, I would look at a OTI 400g rod plus a shimano saragosa 14000. As for Jigs, Eastern tackle on here has some well proven jigs plus OTI and its hard to beat a good ole hammered diamond jig. More expensive Jigs also work, but if your final out come is the same as mine(catch fish)then there not needed IMO. AS for colors, I like blues, pinks and gold the most. I would also look for some glow in them too. I also tend to like longer jigs for AJ's and shorter jigs for groupers. For red snappers i have had equal success with both lengths.

hope that helps

d-a


----------



## gtchris19

Posted this on your other post as well...



I like spinning reels for jigging, so my recommendation would be the Shimano Spheros reel (8000 or higher) paired with the Ugly Stik Tiger Lite Jigging rod. Should run you about $200 or $220. Check Ebay for the reels. If you wanted to go even lower, I've jigged with Penn Sargus and they do great too, but don't have the drag or stopping power of the Shimano



As far as line, I'd recommend 65lb braid. I use PowerPro, but I know a lot of people on here prefer Suffix and others. I haven't had an issue with my PP, and braid ain't cheap, so until I have a reason to change it out, it's what's on my reels right now.



You'll need fluro leader. I usually go with 65 or 80lb test. 10' or more in length. Some people use swivels to attach the braid and leader. I use the "slim beauty" knot. (Search on YouTube). It's not too hard to learn and the knot goes through the guides pretty good.



Mrgreeno's jigs are great starter jigs, no doubt. I also like jigs from this eBay vendor (http://myworld.ebay.com/fishincomfort). Use the "Best offer" option and offer around $6/each including shipping. By all means, save money and don't buy the big namebrand jigs. You'll be ready to cry with a king swipes a $25 or $30 jig. And I've yet to see one out fish any of the cheaper jigs I use.



If you have a Bass Pro close by, their jigs are pretty good too and they are on sale during their Spring Fishing Classic. (I think they are $7.50 for the 150 gram size).



I think the 150gram (5oz) size is the best all around size. Color doesn't matter all that much to be honest. Blues and greens for kings and AJs. I seem to catch more snapper and grouper with the pinks and oranges.



I actually just ordered some jigs from this site. It came highly recommended, but I haven't used them personally.



http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging+Lures



Good luck. Jigging is highly Addictive!!!!!



PM or email me ([email protected]) if you have any other questions. I'm happy to help. I had a lot of help getting started myself.


----------



## gtchris19

In my experience you catch basically what ever is there. For example, I think you'd be hard pressed to target Grouper with a Grouper set-up and AJ's with another. So I'd say get one good all around set-up and refine your selection from there after you've gone out a few times. 



Trust me if AJ's, Kings or Bonitas are in the area, it doesn't matter what jig, rod and reel you have, they're going to bite.


----------



## bombtosser

paging lobsterman... lobsterman..(he knows his stuff.)


----------



## MSViking

People will sneer but the Okuma Cedros spinning reel at $125 each are great reels for the money, and are made for braid, I matched mine with the Shimano jigging rods that are right at $100 each, as for conventional reels, I have Penn Torque, Shimano Torium as well as Diawa Saltist 40h which is right at $180 and I prefer it to the Torium. 



MSyellowfin


----------



## andrew whitman

I think D A knows his stuff too. i agree 100 percent with oti400g/saragosa 14000. the best budget jigging setup available. anything lower and you arent gonna be able to keep big ajs out of structure in deep water(250+). the 8000 series shimanos all have graphite rotors and cant withstand more than 15 pounds of drag. All stellas and the saragosa/spheros 14/18k have metal rotors and will last much longer. the new saltist would be nice but they arent direct drive and have high speed retrieves which will tire you out with big jigs in deep water. the trevlalas are nice but the grips arent right for me. to short in the rear even on the heaviest model(xxh).

i also like the cabo 60 but it doesnt hold enough line for deep water jigging.


----------



## Bullshark

Thanks to everyone! I have this info saved in favorites so I can look back at it as this whole thing takes place. Also Lobsterman sent me a very informative PM.


----------



## Kim

Shimano TLD 30 A on a Penn 580 ISTT 5' 8" heavy rod. This gives you up to 30 lbs of drag, with lever in set position and drag set at 15 lbs will give you about 26 lbs at full drag. The reel holds about 500 yards of 50 lb power pro with a mono topshot. The high gear ratio is 4:1 and the low gear ratio is 1.7:1. This gives a pretty fair retrieve rate in high gear. Good all around combo for AJ and Grouper. Cost is about $350.00.














TLD 30 A set up on a Shimano Trevala TFS-58XXH 5' 8" extra heavy rod medium fast action rod. The cost of this combo is around $400.00. The advantage over the Penn rod is that it weights less than half of what the Penn does, making it less tiring as well as being a better rod. This set up will take on any AJ or Grouper that you can find.

























This combo is a Talica 16 II on a Trevala TFS-58XXH rod same as above. The reel provides up to 40 lbs of drag which is a lot. It holds 800 yards of 50 lb power pro with a mono topshot. The high gear ratio is 5.7:1 and the low gear ratio is 3.1:1. The cost of this is about $625.00. This combo is also a decent casting set up as well. What that boils down to is when loaded up with a big fish in low gear you will have to work a little harder than with reel with a lower gear ratio. Keep in mind as Scott mentioned earlier, when you bow these combo's up on a big fish, the line will come down on the foregrip. Keep your hands out from under the PP line because it will cut you when a big fish pulls drag. Another thin to keep in mind is that the lever drag reels have more drag than do the star drag reels most of which you will have to hammer the drag down to handle a big fish.

























This combo has a Stella 20000 on a Trevala TFS-58XXH rod same as mentioned above, yes I do like these rods. The Stella 20K will holds about 400 yards of 50 lb power pro, 40 pounds of drag and a healthy retrieval rate. The cost is about $1100.00. I use a long flourocarbon leader with this setup.The light weight combo and the full grip handle lets you put the power to the reel making this a jigging machine (as long as you are able). By the way these reels are pricey but they are like a Timex watch, take a beating and keep on ticking.

























This comb has a Stella 20000 SW on a Shimano Tiralejo TRS-90MH 9' medium heavy fast action rod. Same specs as the Stella 20K except that the 20K SW casts much better with the new design bevel on the spool. The cost of the combo is about $1300.00. The sliding reel seat on the rod lets you position the reel to balance the rod held in a cast hand hold. I had to add 2 ounces of weight into the but of this one to get the balance I wanted (screw cap on the but of the rod) The rod and reel combo is light and balanced works ok jigging but I prefer the shorter rods myself. This one is better suited for casting surface lures at busting fish in my opinion.



It's tougher to take a good pic of the rods than I though, but I figured I may as well show the rod and reel combo's as well as give my opinion of them.


----------



## AaronBarnes

:clap


----------



## bay98trophy

gees.... what a great inventory!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bullshark

Dang Kim! If fishing was my only hobby I could swing that but I think Jen would have a heart attack paying that much for a combo. They are real nice though. I have had 2 buddies who build custom rods offer to build me some. I am going to go with spinning rods b/c thats all I ever used. What would be the best spinningreels in the $100-$300 each range? I absolutly love my Penn Sargus reels for inshore but I have heard they are not so good for jigging. Thanks for taking the time to give me all that info.


----------



## d-a

> *Bullshark (3/20/2010)*Dang Kim! If fishing was my only hobby I could swing that but I think Jen would have a heart attack paying that much for a combo. They are real nice though. I have had 2 buddies who build custom rods offer to build me some. I am going to go with spinning rods b/c thats all I ever used. What would be the best spinningreels in the $100-$300 each range? I absolutly love my Penn Sargus reels for inshore but I have heard they are not so good for jigging. Thanks for taking the time to give me all that info.


The sargosa 14000. Not too many bullet proof budget spinning reels out there.

d-a


----------



## Kim

In that price range I'd take a look at the Shimano Sustain series, they have the same drag and gears that are in the Stella series. The Sustain series is going out of production I believe, Half Hitch still has some. You may want to look at the new model baitrunner reels as well, I'm thinking about replacing some of mine with the new models just because of the technological advances in the materials used. As far as fishing with a live free swimming bait, the baitrunner reels can't be beat in my opinion.


----------



## andrew whitman

just fyi, the stella drags are far superior in design and function to the sustain. totally different beast. both are nice reels but the sustain has a graphite rotor. its a no go for serious deep water jigging. the saragosa 14/18k have metal rotors like the stellas but the 8k and below dont.


----------



## Kim

My bad, still had the same gears though.


----------



## d-a

> *Kim (3/20/2010)*My bad, still had the same gears though.


Actually the Sargossa and sustainFE (JDM) uses the same gearing technology, but the Stellas have coated gears made out of a different and hardened alloy with a different technology than the sustain or sargossa.Where the sargossa shines in the under $300 range is in the spool lip, aero wrap, factory carbon drags( newer ones) and metal rotors on the 14000 and 18000 sizes.

d-a


----------



## lobsterman

D-A is absolutely right on the 300 and under reels. Most simply can not handle the constant riggors of hard deep jigging. They tend to come unglued. The 18000 Saragoosa is a bit on the heavy side for jigging all day but it will get the big ones in the boat when all is said and done. Alot of the others I can not say that about.


----------



## wrightackle

Sure is a lot more bang for the buck on the conventional setups versus the spinning outfits. You could buy a daiwa saltists 30-50 size on a trevala rod for what one Saragossa would cost. Much lighter outfit and more fun to fish with. Avet reels are another possibility.These spinning reels are heavy. If you have the dime to buy a Stella why not add a little more to it and get a Zeebass? At least you would be buying something made in the states instead of sending all this money to japan. They weigh a lot less than the Shimanos and don't have a zillion tiny parts.


----------



## Kim

Thanks for setting me straight on the specs info guys I am behind the power curve here for sure.


----------



## lobsterman

> *wrightackle (3/21/2010)*Sure is a lot more bang for the buck on the conventional setups versus the spinning outfits. You could buy a daiwa saltists 30-50 size on a trevala rod for what one Saragossa would cost. Much lighter outfit and more fun to fish with. Avet reels are another possibility.These spinning reels are heavy. *If you have the dime to buy a Stella why not add a little more to it and get a Zeebass?* At least you would be buying something made in the states instead of sending all this money to japan. They weigh a lot less than the Shimanos and don't have a zillion tiny parts.


Because Stella is where it is at for top of the line Jigging reel. That is the measure all other reels are measured by for jigging. Some people don't like conventional for jigging and the old addage still holds true for this situation also. You get what you par for!!!!!!


----------



## Kim

Availability is the main reason for buying. If American made products were on the shelves I would rather buy them than imports. Does anyone local carry Zeebass?


----------



## lobsterman

> *Kim (3/21/2010)*Availability is the main reason for buying. If American made products were on the shelves I would rather buy them than imports. Does anyone local carry Zeebass?


Availability is all fine and dandy and so is buying American, but I am tired of throwing money out the window, so I look for durability above all.


----------



## wrightackle

Gulf Breeze Bait&Tackle keeps one in stock. They are fascinating reels and user friendly something that the Shimanos are definitely not. They aren't that much more than a Stella. Both of these reels are beyond most peoples budgets [including me]. I'll stick with conventional jigging setups. They are half the weight and the reels hold up better because they are relatively simple.


----------



## The LaJess II

Bullshark check out Gman info for starting out jigging. http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f76/intro-jigging-gman-reference-beginers-4449/This was very helpful to me. I decided I wanted to give jigging a try this year also. I didn't want to break the bank buying high dollar jigging rod and reel until I know I want to stick with it. Went out a couple wks ago and caught 3 nice legal AJ's, Triggers, Scamp, ARS and now I'm hooked on it. I started with a Shimano Spheros 18000 FB reel. Was able to pick it up at www.greatbaytackle.com for 150.00. They also have the 14000 FB for 150.00. The only difference between the 18-14 is 18 is a tad lighter and will hold 30 yds more of 80lb braid. Both reels has 44lb drag on it. I went into the website the other day and I didn't see the 18 but I did see the 14. They can probably get you the 18 if you contacted them. They also carry other brands and at real good prices. Penn has a line of jigging rods. I bought the 6-0 Torque Series you can use up to 130 braid on it and 260 gram jig. You can check them out on Penn website.The cheapest price I found it was on EBay @ http://stores.ebay.com/Har-Lee-Rod. Again if you don't see it contact them to see if they can get it. I purchased the Daiwa Saltiga Braid 80Lb. for around 50.00 for 315 yds. Just search the internet for it prices change everyday on it. I really like this braid because it has 4 different colors each color represents 32'. So if you see AJ's down 40' you are able to drop straight to them without guessing by watching your line. I was able to put it right in front of them and was on just about every time. As far as jigs go check Gmans recommendations out. I bought assortment of them from Amazon and Melton's Tackle.</DIV></DIV>It's not the top of the line but it will put in the game until you decide if you like jigging or not. I have 300.00 in rod, reel, and braid and another 300.00 in jigs and jig bag. I really liked the way my setup handled the fish. I'm not but 5' tall and I was able to jig all day without getting wore out.</DIV></DIV>If you live in the Pensacola area some of this guys on here that has the tackle shops may be able to get the reel and rod setup a whole lot cheaper for you. I'd call them first after you make a decision on what setup you want. Good Luck.</DIV>


----------



## lobsterman

La Jess the spheros is also a good reel for beginning with because in that size it has an aluminum rotor. It is a real tough reel and not affected by salt water if taken care of. I personally have a 14000 which is the same exact reel with a bigger spool, therefore increasing your line capacity.


----------



## The LaJess II

> *lobsterman (3/21/2010)*La Jess the spheros is also a good reel for beginning with because in that size it has an aluminum rotor. It is a real tough reel and not affected by salt water if taken care of. I personally have a 14000 which is the same exact reel with a bigger spool, therefore increasing your line capacity.


I was really suprised at how easy it was to reel up the AJ's. Before when I would catch and AJ on a regular conventional reel and rod it was like I was fighting the fish,rod, and reel. It was a whole lot easier on my back.


----------



## lobsterman

> *The LaJess II (3/21/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (3/21/2010)*La Jess the spheros is also a good reel for beginning with because in that size it has an aluminum rotor. It is a real tough reel and not affected by salt water if taken care of. I personally have a 14000 which is the same exact reel with a bigger spool, therefore increasing your line capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> I was really suprised at how easy it was to reel up the AJ's. Before when I would catch and AJ on a regular conventional reel and rod it was like I was fighting the fish,rod, and reel. It was a whole lot easier on my back.
Click to expand...

Yes it is a world of difference letting the light rod do all the work instead of getting beat up with a broom stick boat rod. It is 300% easier on a jigging outfit.


----------



## The LaJess II

The only thing I didn't have was a pair of gloves. I had blisters on my hand by the end of the day. Any recommendations on gloves?


----------



## lobsterman

Some of the guys I know use form fitting batting gloves. The actual FISHING gloves are rediculous in price.


----------



## The LaJess II

> *lobsterman (3/21/2010)*Some of the guys I know use form fitting batting gloves. The actual FISHING gloves are rediculous in price.


That's a great idea. Yea, the ones I looked at are anywhere from 100.00 and up. I don't need a pair that bad. That's just crazy. Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## d-a

> *The LaJess II (3/21/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (3/21/2010)*Some of the guys I know use form fitting batting gloves. The actual FISHING gloves are rediculous in price.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea. Yea, the ones I looked at are anywhere from 100.00 and up. I don't need a pair that bad. That's just crazy. Thanks so much for the info.
Click to expand...



Aftco makes some with out finger tips, there called bluewater gloves. Any nice breathable glove with a leather palm will work. Ive used raquetball gloves that wal mart sell and they lasted half a season. My actual jigging gloves are from Zenaq and Im about to start my 3 season on them. I just wash and dry them after a trip.

Here is a little tip if your on a longer trip. IF they get wet and your hand gets soft, microwave them for 10 seconds it will dry them out. More and it causes problems. Dont ask me how i know:doh



d-a


----------



## Kim

When my gloves get wet i just rinse them off and lay them on top of the engine for about 10 minutes and good to go.


----------



## JoeyWelch

> *Kim (3/21/2010)*When my gloves get wet i just rinse them off and lay them on top of the engine for about 10 minutes and good to go.


 How do you keep them from blowing off?


----------



## andrew whitman

those mechanix gloves are nice. only 15 buck too.


----------



## The LaJess II

One of the problems I was having was finding a extra small glove. They had small in a mens but didn't have any in womens and the cost was 100.00 bucks or better. Thanks Lobsterman for the advice. I did find a extra small in womens batting gloves today for 15.00. online. Will let you know how they work out.


----------



## gtchris19

Pelagic makes a pretty good glove as well. I think they are $50.


----------

